# Woohoo! I got a baby Crypto :)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So I was cleaning out the tank last night after not really checking out out for a few months and while I was doing a really good cleaning ( I use a container bare bottom tank  )on the tank bottom I decided to vac some of the waste from the crypt in the corner that always got loaded up with a lot of waste on the gravel. While cleaning it it looked like the leaves spread out some and one section was not right so I pulled the styrafoam cup out of the water and checked the plant. Low and behold I had a new crypto (wendtii?) red/brown growing. It gently moved the gravel around the cup not to disturb the roots of the mother plant too much then cut the baby crypt out which had 1.5-2" of roots and put that into pill container drilled with holes and gravel. I am happy . Found out thoe crypts while doing some research like a lot of fertilzer at it's root area and I guess the conditions are right where it was in the corner pocket there by the sponge filter and a lot of debris fell into that cup thus having a lot of ferts by the roots.  Woot.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, i get baby crypts all the time. 
its great to get 'free' plants.


----------

